# how long does bloat last?



## aprildawn (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a T. Intermedius that has not been eating, stringy poops, hiding sometimes & gasping for over a week. i did a 50% water change & started treating with metro about 6 days ago. the intermedius is no longer gasping but still is not eating. how long does it take for bloat to go away? all of the other fish in the tank are fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

they usually die in my experience... i have yet to cure a fish of bloat.... however i found this article very useful http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=24132 ... i treated my tank with clout that the fish had bloat and died in.. havent had any bloat since... yet!!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Try adding a tablespoon per 5 gallons of epsom salt along with the metro. Dissolve first in a glass with tank water and add gradually.
If you haven't been doing any water changes during your week long treatment, perform a 50% water change, add the salt as above and continue the metro treatment the *following day*.
Increase temp to 80 with plenty of aeration and leave the tank lights off.


----------



## cichbillyia (Sep 11, 2010)

I was told its incureable. You can treat the symptoms not the disease? Not sure thats true tho.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

i think once they get the bloated stomach they are done for... if you catch it when it starts when they just arent eating then its cureable


----------



## jeanine (Mar 2, 2011)

I lost all my fish due to bloat. Tried Epson salt and 50% water change.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Bloat lasts until your fish are dead. However if you catch it early enough it can be cured. I had a bloat out break in my tropheus tank once, I lost 2 but saved the rest. I treated with metro twice a day for 5 days kept the tank covered (dark) and no feeding the whole time. Remove all carbon from filters. 30% wc every other day (before first dose of metro for the day) After the 5 day treatment feed very sparingly with metro soaked food and keep a close eye on your fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow what a downer thread, LOL. I can usually cure bloat and even more often prevent it. I like metronidazole but I have used clout successfully too. :thumb:

With the clout treatment I did not feed until after treatment. With metronidazole the fish are usually still eating (most of them) so they start to improve after the 2nd day although I continue for the full treatment.

Never had a fish not eat after 6 days.

Maybe it was not bloat?


----------

